# SMR - Stanmore Resources



## bazollie (10 December 2009)

A New Pure Coal Play Stock that has hit the ground running!
A sensational first day of trading closing at Double it's Issue Price. 

This Company has some very handy Coal Tenements. Stanmore Coal has over 1000km² on it's books. Most of these Coal Tenements are in the Bowen Basin, with some right next door to operating Mines. There is Major Infrastructure Close by e.g. Rail Lines passing through their MacKenzie River site , so this gives them easy access to the new Wiggins Island Coal Terminal in Gladstone ( yet to be constructed) 

Some of these Tenements could host a relatively simple mining operation e.g. Truck and Shovel , with no need to operate expensive Draglines or Underground Longwall Operations. 

The Board and Management have some very notable and experienced Professionals on board. 

Once they have some JORC compliant resources stated in the short term , that should give us all some idea on what lies beneath the surface in some highly prospective areas they hold. 

I was fortunate enough to get a few shares on issue and have topped up yesterday.

I will be holding SMR for the medium to long term , simply to look forward to them proving up their reserves and commencing profitable opeartions!

Regards
bazollie.

Disclaimer Holding SMR and will continue to hold.


----------



## bazollie (27 December 2009)

SMR still seems to be under the radar in terms interest on this site. SMR's closing price on the 24th was at $0.74 cents, so a great result considering it issued at $0.20 cents and on listing shares were able to be purchased at 1/2 it's closing price on the 24th!

Geological and geophysical logging has been undertaken at their Range prospect in the Surat basin, and Stanmore Coal expects to be in a
position to release coal quality results and a JORC compliant resource statement in 1Q 2010.

Add to this the drilling that SMR plan to undertake at their Mackenzie River Tenement and it should be a very interesting stock to watch over the next 6 months. 

I travel extensively through the Bowen Basin district, and the number of drilling rigs on properties is amazing. Between the CSG and the Coal Exploration that is happening, this can surely mean that the Coal Sector is still hot.

The Wiggins Island Coal Terminal in Gladstone once completed will be the port where any new discoveries in the Bowen Basin and Surat Basin will be transported through. 

Still holding SMR and will wait for some positive news to flow in the next 6 months!

Regards
Bazollie
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## 1q2w3e4r (28 December 2009)

I picked up some of this after I saw you post about it and did a bit of reading about it.

It definitely flew under the radar as I've a few friends who either invest heavily or work in the industry who hadn't heard of it and didn't even know it was listing.  

I picked up some more last week as well, even though its had a big run, i'll be watching it with interest, I quite like the coal sector.


----------



## bazollie (20 March 2010)

SMR's latest announcement regarding Exploration was IMHO upbeat. Their Mackenzie River Lease sits smack bang in the middle between the Ensham Mine and the Wesfarmers Curragh Mine. 

Ensham Mine exports about 7-8M tpa of coal with Curragh up to 9M tpa. 
There is a railway line which passes through the Mackenzie River Lease which heads East to Gladstone where the coal is exported from the Reg Tanna Coal Terminal and the site of the new Wiggins Island Coal Terminal. 

It would be unlikely for this lease not to contain similar amounts of coal that Ensham and Curragh host, however, until the JORC compliant results are in we just can't assume. 

SMR are drilling away and if all goes well , we should see some results in before the end of this Financial year. 

Still holding SMR and can't see any reason why this stock will not continue to grow with the release of some JORC statements in the next few months. 

The Coal sector still remains bullish given the latest MCC pricing negotiations.
There are numerous new Coal Projects that will commence soon such as Cavel Ridge, Peak Downs East. 

All exciting times ahead for Coal I believe!

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## bazollie (10 April 2010)

More positive news from SMR , with the The Range Project Initial JORC Inferred Resource Statement of 117Mt. Added to this the identification of an additional Exploration Target of 100‐125Mt and the coal seams open to the west and the good news keeps flowing. 

SMR has also applied for two adjoining sub blocks (EPCA2030). These adjoin the EPC1112 tenement on the southern boundary and are well located with respect to the coal deposit. EPCA2030 is non competitive (i.e. Stanmore Coal is the sole applicant) and has the potential to add further to the size of the coal resource.

Once the drilling results from the Mackenzie River Lease are released, it should give us a fair idea on what the full potential of SMR is. 

Given the amount of Corporate Activity in the last few weeks with the Coal Companies, SMR is in a great position ( IMHO)

Still holding SMR and wait for further drill results.

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## Sharejon (11 April 2010)

I will keep track of SMR, I'm very interested to see how they go. I hold Macarthur and soon I might be willing to take a profit on those and if i do sell the MCC shares I might use some of that to invest back into the Coal market.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

SMR are now staking a lot on hard coking coal that should be highly profitable for this up and coming bright little coal enterprise. Bright because it's not been missed and the stock price is up with events. Still a coal favourite of mine that looks good and should continue to do so.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2010)

Sharejon said:


> I will keep track of SMR, I'm very interested to see how they go. I hold Macarthur and soon I might be willing to take a profit on those and if i do sell the MCC shares I might use some of that to invest back into the Coal market.




... and indeed you should. Stanmore have momentum that may take the stock price to quite high levels if the Centennial euphoria continues to rub off on them. Some may see this as looking more like a sideways movement rather than momentum, but recent form seems to show a gathering momentum to push well above the 12 month high.


----------



## oldblue (13 September 2010)

Hi, noirua.

You follow the coal sector closely. How do you rank the various "emerging" coal companies that you comment on from time to time?

In particular, where does SMR figure in this list?


----------



## noirua (13 September 2010)

oldblue said:


> Hi, noirua.
> 
> You follow the coal sector closely. How do you rank the various "emerging" coal companies that you comment on from time to time?
> 
> In particular, where does SMR figure in this list?




 A tricky sector, now coal is recognised as King and 2003 was the best time to buy coal stocks - the time I was often mocked. Take care as nothing is cheap.
My holding in SMR is small and I'm not in for the long-term.
Now I'm often mocked on uranium minnows, but their time will come as well - may well be today with the uranium price recovering.


----------



## noirua (2 October 2010)

A brilliantly handled placing at 90c a share and rights at 80c has caused the shares to travel on well past a $1 a share - xd xr on 6th October. One for the very quick research booking.
Should have bought loads more but keep on hesitating as SMR continue on up, tut tut.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2010)

noirua said:


> A brilliantly handled placing at 90c a share and rights at 80c has caused the shares to travel on well past a $1 a share - xd xr on 6th October. One for the very quick research booking.
> Should have bought loads more but keep on hesitating as SMR continue on up, tut tut.



Onwards and upwards for Stanmore Coal on closing at $1.31. It seems to be steaming along, but a bit of commonsense and extra research needed now because SMR are a newby in the coal sector.


----------



## asxiq (30 November 2011)

SMR down for 3 consecutive day during last fours years 
no of instances - 23	
next day up - 18
next day down -	5
Avg trade (%)- 4.11
Median Trade - 3.64	
Avg Win (%)- 5.45
Avg Loss (%)-0.68


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

MC - $65m
SP - 36c
Shares - 179m
Options - 
Cash - $23.9m
Debt - $4m

Anything you need to know about SMR is in their company presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120803/pdf/427tplqddd517p.pdf


----------



## Paavfc (14 August 2013)

One of the better performers this week.
Sentiment in the coal industry is slowly picking up...


----------



## rnr (16 December 2018)

Slowly moving up from a low of $0.044 in mid June of 2015.
Don't know where it stands from an FA view point, however, according to their website there is zero debt as of 30th September 2018.


----------



## greggles (7 February 2019)

Not much volume behind it but Stanmore Coal has pushed up to a more than seven year high today.

Yesterday the company released a Business Update Roadshow February 2019 that I haven't read through yet but intend to do tonight.

SMR up 11.79% to $1.09 so far today.


----------



## Miner (30 May 2019)

SMR - started to look into this stock and thread. Looks interesting.
However, with no blast furnace in Australia excepting Whyalla (stand to be corrected if I am wrong), the metallurgical coal is only for export.
Reasonable high PE but the growth has been phenomenal. 30% increase in three months, is a great return.
DNH .

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190530/pdf/445gl9kdjlgl14.pdf


----------



## Miner (18 July 2019)

SMR is working very well. Only looked into it at the end of May and since then, it is going steady with a rise of 17% in about 6 weeks.  Not rocket rise but steady is better than rocket jump (for me).
I still like it for various reasons: as posted on 30 May - coke. It is a soft coke, however.  See the attached links. Production in one year has gone up more than 100%.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190718/pdf/446pvdblzk2d8h.pdf
Some Mathew of M resources building up stake progressively on a monthly basis
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190708/pdf/446ggdkm83yxbp.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190607/pdf/445phfyzlq1qb5.pdf
Regal Fund increased its stake
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190621/pdf/44612rzxgyv8sh.pdf
Investment on an open cut
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190703/pdf/446bgwcfpvbbgs.pdf
presentation
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190530/pdf/445gl9kdjlgl14.pdf
shareholders of SMR received more than 85% return in 12 months whereas WHC shareholders lost more than 28% in 12 months.
disclaimer - holding


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 July 2019)

Miner said:


> However, with no blast furnace in Australia excepting Whyalla (stand to be corrected if I am wrong)



Still one furnace running at Port Kembla so far as I'm aware and also there's some other, much smaller, uses of met coal within Australia too.


----------



## Miner (20 July 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Still one furnace running at Port Kembla so far as I'm aware and also there's some other, much smaller, uses of met coal within Australia too.



Thanks @Smurf1976 
I was unaware that Port Kembla has a blast furnace. Yes Whyalla has for sure. Visited there in 2018. Very old furnace there. Last time I ran blast furnaces in 1992. That was old but whyalla was no different in 2018.


----------



## rederob (30 September 2019)

Another party I missed last year, but got 20k tickets today.
I won't get the next 8 cent ff divvy, but am not too worried.
SMR has been dealing with Golden Investment's push for a few things, including an EGM, to bring their desires to bear.  
This was settled last week and no EGM will now take place, but some concessions to them were made.  One was to appoint Jimmy Lim as a non-executive director.  While a minor issue, Golden Investments is very keen to return greater than average profits to investors, them being a major investor.  So my reckoning is that they will prioritise returns rather than fund shorter term expansions to production.
The other reason I jumped on board is because their greater production is coking coal, and not thermal. Thermal coal is going to struggle pricewise as natural gas becomes an increasingly better option in energy markets.


----------



## System (14 May 2021)

On May 14th, 2021, Stanmore Coal Limited changed its name to Stanmore Resources Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2021)

> The directors are recommending a change of name for the Company to Stanmore Resources.  The Board believes that the name of the Company should be reflective of our aim to continue developing and strengthening our core metallurgical coal business, but also exploring other resource diversification opportunities, including but not limited to the renewable energy space.





> In that vein a company called *Stanmore Green* has been created.  The vision for this company is to leverage our assets and execution capabilities to explore and pursue diversification opportunities in the *renewable energy space* offering synergistic and value add to our existing and future operations.



hmm. plants good, fossilised plants no good


----------



## Ann (17 November 2021)

Oh cool, look at SMR's chart folks! Is this or is this not a rock and roll cup and handle formation on the 12 year monthly chart? I can't draw a measured move calc as my charts don't go high enough. Black gold?


----------



## finicky (7 March 2022)

Coal - Stanmore up *57%* after announcing big successful institutional entitlement raising.


----------



## Ann (10 May 2022)

Ann said:


> Oh cool, look at SMR's chart folks! Is this or is this not a rock and roll cup and handle formation on the 12 year monthly chart? I can't draw a measured move calc as my charts don't go high enough. Black gold?



Referring back to my previous post about a Cup & Handle pattern, at the time I couldn't draw an outcome for the pattern as it was so high. Over time I was able to draw an outcome, I have been watching this level getting closer and closer and yesterday after riding this stock from around January this year I sold it yesterday at 2.59 just sitting at the outcome level of 2.60. Let's see if my calculations turn out to be correct.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2022)

_we've always known it's not a good idea to stand between a Treasury and a new tax, or, technically, three new progressive royalty tiers being introduced in addition to the current structure for Qld coal producers._

After a good run on sustainably higher coal prices, from $1 at the start of the year to as high as $2.90 in May, SMR has dived to around $1.78 a share.

Stanmore Resources has hit back at changes to the coal royalty regime announced by the Queensland government as part of its budget. The company said it is analysing the impact of the additional taxes on the business and will provide an update in due course.


> “_Stanmore is very disappointed with these extraordinary tax increases given its commitments to the Isaac Downs Project and re-opening of the Millennium and Mavis mines, as well as the very recent and significant $US1.2 billion investment in the Queensland coal sector with the acquisition of our 80 per cent in BMC,_” chief executive Marcelo Matos said.





> “_Royalty rates in Queensland were already among the highest in the world prior to these increases and come at a time when the Queensland coal industry was just recovering from the losses experienced during the market downturn in 2020 and 2021. The increases to the royalty rates without formal notice or consultation with the industry are unprecedented._


----------



## divs4ever (22 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _we've always known it's not a good idea to stand between a Treasury and a new tax, or, technically, three new progressive royalty tiers being introduced in addition to the current structure for Qld coal producers._
> 
> After a good run on sustainably higher coal prices, from $1 at the start of the year to as high as $2.90 in May, SMR has dived to around $1.78 a share.
> 
> Stanmore Resources has hit back at changes to the coal royalty regime announced by the Queensland government as part of its budget. The company said it is analysing the impact of the additional taxes on the business and will provide an update in due course.





 NOW i see the logic of NHC's switch of focus to NSW 

 i wonder if this will hurt AZJ ??


----------



## bk1 (7 October 2022)

SMR announces the final acquisition of 20% remaining of BHP Matsui. Now has full control of a portfolio across the Bowen basin.
SP up 9% today, along with other coal stocks.
My initial target is $2.75....


----------



## bk1 (22 October 2022)

SMR Weekly chart, at, or close to a resistance level.
Added to the starter position from early October.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 October 2022)

I wonder how the luvvies will respond, with the notification by Argo, a LIC, that SMR is a recent addition to its portfolio?

There is an ESG section on the ARG website








						ESG - Argo Investments
					

Environmental, Social and Governance Overview An analysis of environmental, social and corporate governance (ESG) factors forms an inherent part of our investment process. Over many decades of investing, we recognise that ESG issues can have significant financial impacts on a company’s long-term...




					www.argoinvestments.com.au
				




(PS . good on 'em; just wondering how much flack will arise?)


----------

